# Create VCD.s ?



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Any tips on what software etc I need to use to create VCD's to play on my DVD player??

I've got a load of DIVX and MPG movies and TV episodes that I've "acquired" from the internet.
I know that the DIVX format movies will have to be converted to MPEG... so any suggestiopn on that as well please??


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

You can get plug-ins for Ahead Nero (CD burning s/w) that help you create VCDs and DVDs. A colleague of mine has used the VCD version and tells me it works as advertised. See www.nero.com for more info.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes, I have done it using Nero and it works....

Can take a little whilst it converts the formats though, and I find that maybe 1 time in 3 when I put the VCD in my DVD player in won't recognise it.

But just eject and reload it and its fine.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

VCDs - yuk - but go here www.doom9.org. You really need to get into svcds though.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmm - wonder if the DVD player plays SVCD's??


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Ohhh - it does :-[ ;DOK - so how do I create *s*vcd's then??


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

is there a list anywhere of which dvd players play vcds or svcds?

can't be arsed burning one to try if it aint gonna work!

cheers

James


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Get yourself over to www.dvdrhelp.com for loads of info.

For SVCD's the best program to get is TMPGenc. Can't remember the URL off-hand. The freeware version lets you do SVCDs for a month (I think) although the full version lets you do them forever. 
If you're encoding from good quality divx then you'll get good enough quality if you spread SVCD across 2 CDs. Trying to get it onto 1 can get a bit blocky.
Also, check out what your standalone DVD player can do. Mine will handle just about any MPEG1 file you can throw at it, and I've found that I can get svcd quality files smaller and better quality than VCD files (SVCD can do variable bitrate).

Make sure you try them out with some CDRWs 1st.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> is there a list anywhere of which dvd players play vcds or svcds?
> 
> can't be arsed burning one to try if it aint gonna work!
> 
> ...


The spec for the machine should say if it will play VCD's or SVCD's. The spec for my Tosh SD220 just says "CD Video" but a quick search on the web shows that it will play SVCDs ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

what would you use to create a menu ???


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ley link=board=OffTop;num=1049740143;start=0#9 date=04/08/03 at 09:22:28]what would you use to create a menu ???


Nero will do a pretty basic menu. There are other programs out there which will do better menus, and there are some which will do SVCD chapters (very useful). 
I'll post more info from home later on if you want.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

that would be jolly usefull  i know there are professional editing suites out there, but i was hopeing there was something good in the shareware line or preferably free!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

try grabbing something off kazaa or winmx for 'ahem cough' free

James


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ley link=board=OffTop;num=1049740143;start=10#11 date=04/08/03 at 10:15:06]that would be jolly usefull  i know there are professional editing suites out there, but i was hopeing there was something good in the shareware line or preferably free!


There's loads out there. I've got a copy of winproducer and to be honest, the freebie stuff's much better


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kazza - WinMX - guys you really need to learn how to "warez".

Anyway - re svcd compat dvd - read specs on dvd player - if it mentions mpeg2 mp3 capable then you are on to a winner as the codecs used for mp3 allow for svcd playback. Now I know this will come as a shock to most - but - the cheaper dvd players are the better ones - No Sony - thats No Sony!
I have a Panasonic 622 - works great - never had any problems - also have helped work colleagues look for dvd players that are compat. Look in likes of Tesco and Safeway - see mp3 on the box - buy it.... ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've got a sony one, and it won't play mpeg2 (svcd) files. But you can encode an mpeg 2 file with an mpeg1 header and it plays it fine. Later models of the player play SVCDs fine. 
Then again, I expect loads of other DVD players will spit out my disks.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice work Phil - but prolly a little too much of a fiddle for most users.

www.scan.co.uk usually sell decent dvd players ( And region unlocked too)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> tide.microsoft.com


NeoDVD & Ulead DVD software - usually they are bundled with new DVD burners - however this prolly won't be the case with OEM drives.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Kazza - WinMX - guys you really need to learn how to "warez"


go on then oh wise one, enlighten us! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> go on then oh wise one, enlighten us! ;D


Best places for dodgy software is 
a. newsgroups
b. IRC

I'd love to get a TT forum IRC room going, but I think it would be at the expense of the forum itself. Which would be bad.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Nice work Phil - but prolly a little too much of a fiddle for most users.


I admit I only did this because I had to. I only bought a sony player because it looked nice with my telly, and it did mp3s. 
If you've got to recode stuff to get it onto VCD, it's worth doing the full monty on the source (compress, clean up the sound/video etc).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If your Sony does mp3s then it really should play svcd format. You should not have to resort to vcd.
Without digging too far - where did u get the svcd/vcd from?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

The player, along with a lot of sony players, is perfectly capable of playing MPEG2 video streams. However, in the firmware it does a check to see what sort of disc you've put in and it refuses to play SVCDs. The way round it is to burn a VCD, and have an MPEG1 file, with a non-standard MPEG2 video stream. The firmware detects a VCD, says fine, then the decoder then detects an MPEG2, says fine, and plays it.
It's quite a well known trick and works with loads of Sonys. Later versions of my player will play SVCDs fine, but Sony won't release a firmware upgrade for old players. Buggers, eh?
One bonus of this method is you can have MPEG1 and MPEG2 files on the same disk, which I do quite a lot.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Best places for dodgy software is
> a. newsgroups
> b. IRC


unfortunately though i do most of downloading/software stealing at work and with a firewall it makes it difficult to download from newsgroups and i can't use IRC either

did used to use IRC a lot though at home, good little thing it is


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D


----------

